# Best Alternative to Snow Foam?



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys,

I currently dont posses any type of snow foam or the required pressure washer attatchment. Its on my list of things to buy!

For now what is the best alternative for a prewash? Fill a small spray bottle with warm water and some APC?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190214


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The foam is formed through the shampoo mix and air vents in the lance nozzle, I didn't pay around £50 for my lance bottle, but those that did, perhaps may not have if there was an easy cheap alternative.
A shampoo mix in a spray bottle is a great pre wash or full wash with a good power washer.
The water need not be warm as in the current UK ambience, the water will soon reduce to the panel temperature.


----------



## Larkin (Nov 13, 2010)

APC, warm water and with GC Maxi Sude II is not so bad.

But the best is + Snow Foam


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

+1 for APC and warm water, just vary the dilution ratio depending on how bad the dirt is!

But snow foam is the way to go and as it's on your list your sorted


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

my personal favourite is pre wash with APC through a pump sprayer (dilution is a personal preferance) then pressure washed off then apply the snow foam. my personal preferance but thats just me!!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

You could try using a Superspray attachment on your hose:-

Superspray - Hose End Sprayer: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

It's not going to produce a thick snow foam like a power washer and lance would but for the price it's a good way of doing a pre-wash. Over the winter I figured if I couldn't get the power washer and lance out then the superspray would be good for a quick shampoo/rinse.

You can read a few reviews on the CleanYourCar.co.uk site here.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> You could try using a Superspray attachment on your hose:-
> 
> Superspray - Hose End Sprayer: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> ...


Was about to suggest the same till I read down I think these work better than the Gilmour having used both. The bit where the hose connects can be a bit "iffy" though, they sometimes shoot off.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd be using this:

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1110-/Orange-Pre-wash-5L


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I used snow foam pretty stronge mix in a pump sprayer the other day and although it didnt foam that well it did help to remove alot of dirt with a PW.

This time of the year the Lance and Snow Foam comes into it own. Try to use it every wash if possible.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Also worth noting using APC will strip your wax/sealant, especially if it's a strong dilution ratio.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Some good TFR in a pressure sprayer and a good nozzle on the end of the hose will do a good job.


----------



## spdy (Dec 20, 2010)

*using snow foam and lance*

just taken delivery of autobrite snowfoam and lance

from reading the forum am i correct in using this method

1 place 100mls of snow foam in bottle and fill with warm water

2 set knob on top to minus

3 fit to pressure washer and do a test to obtain required amount of foam
by turning knob towards the plus position

4 turn nozzle on front to select the required spray pattern

5 leave on for approx 5 mins wash off with power nozzle

6 then rinse

any advice greatfullly recieved


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

pretty much bang on! :thumb:


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Doesn,t anyone use megs hyper wash instead of snow foam, or am i the only one


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Doesn,t anyone use megs hyper wash instead of snow foam, or am i the only one


I use megs hyper wash. i love it. through the lance its brilliant


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike V said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I currently dont posses any type of snow foam or the required pressure washer attatchment. Its on my list of things to buy!
> 
> For now what is the best alternative for a prewash? Fill a small spray bottle with warm water and some APC?


Maybe try a Gilmor 11

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/gilmour-foamaster-II-foam-gun-cat2.html

Not as good as the lance on your pressure washer but a cheap alternative


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

horned yo said:


> I use megs hyper wash. i love it. through the lance its brilliant


I find it better than the two types of snow foams i have used


----------

